# musique encyclopedia with audible examples



## guy_c

Hello,

Is there a site giving the musical terms with audible examples of every term? E.g. a sample or some samples of rondo when you look for 'rondo' and so forth for gigue, canon etx?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Pugg

These two are quit helpful, no music with it though, also on Amazon available a good book about term for music terms.

http://dictionary.onmusic.org/

http://www.classicsforkids.com/music/musical_dictionary.asp


----------



## guy_c

Pugg said:


> These two are quit helpful, no music with it though, also on Amazon available a good book about term for music terms.
> 
> http://dictionary.onmusic.org/
> 
> http://www.classicsforkids.com/music/musical_dictionary.asp


Thank you pugg, (is it a veuve clicquot you are drinking?)
explaining music in words, in the 21 century is (imho) shameful!
corollary would be to explain, say philosophy, with music only


----------



## Pugg

guy_c said:


> Thank you pugg, (is it a veuve clicquot you are drinking?)
> explaining music in words, in the 21 century is (imho) shameful!
> corollary would be to explain, say philosophy, with music only


None alcoholic, morning tea .


----------



## JosefinaHW

guy_c said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a site giving the musical terms with audible examples of every term? E.g. a sample or some samples of rondo when you look for 'rondo' and so forth for gigue, canon etx?
> 
> Thanks for your time


:guy_c: Greetings! Oxford Music Online is a portal that provides access to the Grove Music Online, The Oxford Companion to Music, The Oxford Dictionary of Music, and the Encyclopedia of Popular Music.

http://www.oxfordmusiconline.com/public/page/guided_tour

They do provide sound clips (and score excerpts) for many different terms; I don't know what percentage of the terms include the sound clips though. The access to this portal is not free. You can find a university with a subscription and use their library/access code, you can purchase an individual subscription for $30/month, or you can do what I did:

If you are in the Americas and you purchase Oxford Press' textbook: _The Oxford History of Western Music_, Taruskin, 2013 for $94 you also receive 16 months of free, unlimited access to the portal. The textbook is one of the most comprehensive texts out right now. It's similar in page number to the Grout text, but the font size in the Taruskin is much smaller, making the text almost double in content. I think I made a sound investment.

Good Luck!


----------



## guy_c

Thanks JosefinaHW,

Maybe the right place for such a tool would be wikipedia? It's free and maybe some artists would agree to cooperate. I'll see how to progress in this direction

Thanks again


----------

